# tropical birdland



## skyblue (Sep 15, 2010)

desford,leicestershire

[youtube_browser]K-nkJvMgV0Y[/youtube_browser]


----------



## boo2oo (Feb 14, 2013)

That was delightful!


----------



## Freya'n'Sassy (Aug 13, 2008)

In some ways it was nice, but in other ways it was sad.... All those poor parrots who had feather plucked, they are not happy, and they must have been cold, especially the Eclectus. The Greys were probably hand reared as babies, gone to a pet home and then ended up in an aviary, they were craving human attention. There are no toys for any of the parrots to play with, and we all know that they need to play with things. In the one aviary the parrots shelter/box was all covered in wire obviously to stop it destroying it... But that is what parrots do!! It is normal behaviour for them to chew things up. And as for the monkey nuts... Well!!

Then again, it is no where near as bad as a certain other parrot place I could, but won't, mention!


----------

